# pompono



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

I just got into fishing from the local piers. wanting yo catch some pompono. Whats the best way to set a a rod to catch some. Thanks for any help:thumbup:


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

I have caught them using 20lb braid with 30-50mono (Hate losing fish ) Now I use a jig that I got in Naples Florida called a pink banana. I use that to get them or just shrimp, but I love getting them on the jig. Hopes this helps at all


----------



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Can you send me a picture of the jig u got.


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

Ill try to find a camera I can hook up to the computer. Sure though, It worked AMAZING in Naples, and works pretty good at Orange Beach.


----------

